# Peterborough UPDATE



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Just heard from my very good friend HYMMI ... one or two of you may know her?!!
She is firmly installed there along with husband Dave who has been just brilliant in all this!! She wants me to pass you all a message -----
It's a fantastic spot where we (MHF!) are parked - they told her it was actually outside the showground and she panicked for a second BUT it is really close to the show and opposite the GOLF DRIVING RANGE at Gate 4.
That is just before Gate 3 .... really nice spot and she is thrilled ... can't wait until we all get together!! :lol: Ana xx


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Ah, just a 2 min walk from the main arena - I come from Peterborough 8O


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

2 min walk!! any transport laid on 
Geo


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

OOPS - forgot to say (for those who don't know our great location .... look out for the BUDGET INS. Banner!!!! :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Don't let the 2 minute walk frighten you, Shane the Paramedic is in attendance.

Shane don't forget your kit


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

656 said:


> Ah, just a 2 min walk from the main arena - I come from Peterborough 8O


Hiya 656 ... glad there is more than one of us! I am currently up at Paddy's field as I full time - but I have lived in Pboro for years too.

Showground is filling up with traders and the show forerunners - artona, storeman, olley, wilbur, sealady and ladyj have all arrived at Paddy's too.

Roll on the weekend! :lol:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

artona said:


> Don't let the 2 minute walk frighten you, Shane the Paramedic is in attendance.
> 
> Shane don't forget your kit


Yes, must remember my kit for those of you who happen to get blood in your alcohol stream... :lol:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

We were there "setting up".  
I sincerely hope the weather is better as today was pretty grim  Shame I can't join in the rally as we'll be working but I shall certainly be popping across to have a nosey when I can escape for five minutes.
If anyone feels like saying "Hi" you'll find us in the cow sheds :lol: :lol: 

Linda


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Best pack a couple of golf clubs in then - could do with some exercise!


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

The LATEST news - the GAZEBO is UP!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Well done hymmi and Dave and co!!!


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

gaspode said:


> Best pack a couple of golf clubs in then - could do with some exercise!


There are a couple of pay and play courses within a 5 min drive. I play off of 28, what do you play off?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi 656

I always play off those little plastic thingies........ ah yes, tees. They tend to help me avoid ripping up great chunks of earth with every (attempted) shot.

Seriously, my only handicap is my complete lack of any skill whatsoever - but I do enjoy a quick slash at a few balls every now and then. Now that doesn't read quite right somehow does it?????????


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I find golf a very funny pastime while having a pleasant walk in the country.
Any once else manage to get the ball to go backwards off a forward facing shot    

Karl


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Now you sound like just my sort of golfer Karl.

Fancy a quick slash on the range at Peterborough?

? Something strange about my posts tonight - that one doesn't sound quite right either ?

:roll:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If someone can confirm the range is open and available, I'll bring a few clubs and we'll see who is the best airshot and shanker among us.

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Don't you start calling me a shanker Mr B or you'll get yourself modded!!!!!! 8O


----------

